# High School graduation



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Did you go to your graduation ceremony?

No for me -- what a surprise there.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes. It wasn't really so bad...


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I went.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I graduated five months early and was already long gone. I would have skipped it, though, if I hadn't.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I found graduations very easy, you don't have to say anything. Crossing the stage is annoying but only lasts a few seconds.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I went. wish I didn't though. what a waste of time.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes. Graduation ceremonies are lame but I usually go anyway.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

no and i dont regret it.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

-------


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No. 

Oddly enough, I attended every other graduation (from my freshman through junior year) at my school, because I was in the band. I simply did not attend my own.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> No.
> 
> Oddly enough, I attended every graduation (from my freshman through junior year) at my school before that, because I was in the band. I simply did not attend my own.


Ah, yes. I was in the band and so had to go every year, too.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I boycotted mine... went to visit relatives in Montana instead. I still don't regret it.

My mom picked up my diploma at the school office. I took it outside and semi-ceremonially burnt it a few days later.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

no. went to gradnight but that was a mistake.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Yes...it sucked. 
My mom really want me to go though._


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I failed Algebra so I couldn't attend. I probably would have went, only so I could properly say good-bye to some people.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

My parents made me go.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes, I went. It was a very pleasant, outdoor ceremony, although it was very warm weather to be in those gowns. The faculty passed around ice cold bottled water to all the students during the ceremony. It was windy too, so everyone was mostly busy trying to hold their caps on their heads.

I didn't know the ceremony was optional, but I am glad I went. I always liked my graduation ceremonies because they make me feel proud, like I accomplished something big. And I find that "Pomp and Circumstance" tune very catchy.

A few U.S. Marines came to "present the colors". They got out of their car and marched down the aisle in full uniform with flags in hand, then turned around and marched back to their car, and sped off (perhaps rushing to another ceremony). The parents thought it was so classy that the U.S. Marines made an appearance.

One girl brought her video camera with her to document her experience, but she awkwardly fumbled with it when it was time for her to take the diploma and shake the pricipal's hand.

I didn't bother throwing my cap in the air at the end of the ceremony, because I had a special tassle on it for being in the honor roll. I kept it as a souvenir.

My fellow students voted for a really sappy goodbye song for our official class song. I forgot what it was. It was one of those songs that makes the popular girls cry. I thought it would have been more entertaining to play, "School's Out" by Alice Cooper at graduation.

I like my diploma. It is inside a bright red cover, very similar to those folder things you get at a fancy restaurant enclosing the bill.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to mine. I was a bit of a hell raiser back in high school, always managing to create all kinds of mischief and getting suspended on two seperate occasions so I think the principle breathed a sigh of relief as I walked by :lol


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I voted no. Although I was homeschooled on and off for the last few years of highschool my teachers still invited me. I didn't go, and instead one of my teachers dropped off my diploma and outfit at my house. I don't think about it much and it doesn't bother me. I'm just happy I made it through the hell of school and graduated.



whiteclouds said:


> I like my diploma. It is inside a bright red cover, very similar to those folder things you get at a fancy restaurant enclosing the bill.


I think mine was green. Similar description. It's sitting in a box in the closet somewhere.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yep, it was all right. I was kinda pretending in my head that I knew everyone, and recognized their names and stuff. I never got to know anyone though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I was homeschooled my very last two years, and although I prefer to say I graduated when I normally was supposed to (2000), I actually didn't get my diploma until two years later. So I had absolutely no desire to go to my graduation. 
Not graduating with my classmates in 2000 like I would have if I weren't homeschooled?

I regret it only slightly.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes, reluctantly.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes cuz it meant a lot to my family and they all came. I couldn't of cared less.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

No, unfortunately I did not go


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

No, I didn't go.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah I went though I had a few drinks before hand. Back then my SAD was bad enough that the thought of walking across the stage in front of an audience was more than I could take without some self medication. :afr


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes I went and it was pretty lame.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

My family expected me to go so I did...A waste of time...A high school with 6,000 students total, and 1,500 in the graduating class was not exactly special or personal....


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

No, I didn't go, and I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

:dd


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Assuming I graduate next year, I won't be going.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I graduated early but did come back for my graduation ceremony. Of course only my family and BF's family cheered when they said my name.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

If it wasn't for my parents I probably would of not gone.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I dropped out. :afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never went to it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I attended every other graduation (from my freshman through junior year) at my school, because I was in the band.


Same here.....interesting thing happened, though.
At the end of my sophomore year, I was borrowing a senior's instrument (flute), not knowing that she was actually performing in a duet with her class. I ended up going back to my clarinet that year.

Six months later, I bought my own and have been playing it off and on ever since.

My senior year - I performed at graduation with my class - SOLO accompaniment. The other girl who in that duet two years before attended my graduation (she had NO relatives or friends in my grade!) and snubbed me at my own graduation. Up until that point, we had gotten along.
My performance was last minute - to the point it was never announced in the bulletin or any pictures in my local newspaper. I think a nearby town's paper had a picture of me, how ironic. It was like my final kiss-off to my class.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I didn't want to, but my mom made me. 

After the ceremony, when everyone was hugging and saying bye, I was just sitting there all alone. None of the students said anything to me and I didn't say anything to them. I think a teacher said goodbye to me. I met my family at the stands and wanted to leave immediately. 

The months leading up to graduation and the months afterward were the most depressing time of my life. I was constantly on the verge of tears.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I was 3rd in line for valedictorian and I didn't go. Don't regret it either.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I went too my hs garaduation and college graduation. At my college graduation they said my last name wrong after I corrected them a couple days before the graduation. I wasn't alone, they also pronounced my freinds last name wrong.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

My mom made me go. :stu

It was alright, I guess...


----------



## Coolio23 (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah i went. It isn't that bad. Closure to the end of highschool.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I did. But it wasen't a grand event or anything. Actually, I can't even remember much that happened(probably because nothing happened). All I remember is that students who did very well(say if you top the whole level in maths, science etc.) would have thier names called to go on stage to recieve some kind of award or something. Other than that, it was just speech by the principle. That's all.


----------

